# Twisp Edge Upgrade



## Lehan (2/12/15)

Hi Guys 

I'm a newbie who started vaping 6 weeks ago, bought myself a Twisp Edge as a starter and have to say, I am still happy with it. Issues with the device as everyone who had a Twisp, the coils are expensive and does not last.

So seen as I enjoy vaping so much, i'm looking to upgrade to something with a bit more power and to be able to build my own coils at some or other stage. 

I looked at the Kangertech Subox mini, (not that anyone has stock) and seen as Christmas is approaching and my Fiance said it falls within my gift Budget, i'm quite interested.

What i would like to know from the pro's - Will this Device be good enough for atleast the next 6 - 12 months? Any alternatives to this specific device. Pro's, Con's? Please do not hold back on your comments.

Thanks,
Lehan


----------



## Andre (2/12/15)

Most welcome to the forum.

For sure it should be good for a year and longer. Here is a thread giving you all the info: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/

Happy vaping.


----------



## Lehan (2/12/15)

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum.
> 
> For sure it should be good for a year and longer. Here is a thread giving you all the info: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/
> 
> Happy vaping.



Hi Andre

Thanks for the warm welcome.

I had a look at this thread and it was what made me decide on the Subox Mini. The Issue i'm currently having, there is so many different devices available and its very difficult to actually compare them all without having the proper knowledge. Does it come down to personal preference at the end of the day?


----------



## Clouder (2/12/15)

@Lehan Can't go wrong with a Kbox! Check you inbox


----------



## JohnoF (2/12/15)

Lehan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm a newbie who started vaping 6 weeks ago, bought myself a Twisp Edge as a starter and have to say, I am still happy with it. Issues with the device as everyone who had a Twisp, the coils are expensive and does not last.
> 
> ...



Hi Lehan

vapeclub has stock, just check their website. Or speak to @VapeGrrl.


----------



## Clouder (2/12/15)

I also want to suggest www.vapevessel.co.za or speak to @argief


----------



## Heckers (2/12/15)

I havent used one but i have heard a lot of reviewers rave about the Uwell Crown tank.
Can buy coils and also have the option to build on it.


----------



## Lehan (2/12/15)

Hi @ Heckers, does the Kangertech Subox mini support the Uwell crown tank? (Just for interest sakes?)


----------



## Heckers (2/12/15)

You mean the mod? Yes there should be no issues, however the Subox does not support temp control if you ever want to try that out. Personally i would recommend the Evic VTC mini, i have one and its awesome!
Overall this setup would cost slightly more but i reckon its better and has a bit more room to experiment with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/15)

I also havent used the subox mini but if I rememeber correctly, the subox mod (battery part) has a fixed 510. Its not springloaded, so doesnt work seamlessly on all types of tanks. It is however made to work perfectly with the subtank mini in the kit.

@Lehan, i think its fair to say that the subox mini kit is a very good starter to intermediate setup and works very well together. The best part is that you can use commercial coils or build your own. Many folk on the forum have gotten these and have had good use out of them.

I think you will be pleasantly surprised from the vape you get off the subtank mini compared to the Twisp. Keep the twisp for backup. All the best


----------



## Lehan (3/12/15)

Hi @Silver 

Thank you for the info.

I have just placed my order @ vapevessel. Overnight shipping, lets hope its here before the weekend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/12/15)

Super @Lehan
Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Lehan (3/12/15)

Does anyone know who sells pre made RBA coils?  Sorry for all the newbie questions


----------



## Casper (3/12/15)

@Heckers I also have both the Kbox Mini and the eVic VTC, while the Kbox is a awesome dev, I also think the eVic VTC just offers that tad more. @argief also have both, but he again prefers the Kbox. Recon it's a matter of personal taste. However, I must say, I use my Kangertech SubTank mini on the eVic VTC. It is so damn hard to beat this tank!!!


----------



## argief (3/12/15)

Lehan said:


> Does anyone know who sells pre made RBA coils?  Sorry for all the newbie questions



There are 2 in the starter kit with some cotton to get you started! The coils in the RBA last long, rumored around 4 months? Most of us get board and want to try a different build fairly quickly and never learn the true lifespan of a coil...


----------



## Casper (3/12/15)

Yes @argief. A quick dryburn makes any coil as good as new! I also replaced mine after about 6 weeks running kanthal A1 26g 3mm coil. there was no reason whatsoever to actually replace it though. 

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehan (3/12/15)

Awesome. Coming from the twisp where youre lucky to get 2 weeks out of a coil. (that is after washing them in vodka and trying not to ruin them too easily) This is absolutely great news


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

Hi @Lehan

There are some vendors (i think Eciggies) that sell pre-rolled coils.

But its really so easy to make them yourself that its not worth buying them in my opinion.
You just get a roll of the wire that you would like (say 26g Kanthal), and cut off a piece say 10cm long, then wrap it around a screwdriver of the diameter you want. It takes less than a minute. Really easy. And you choose your wire type and your diameter to customise the vape to your preference

Cost wise, its not expensive, a roll of 10m of good Kanthal wire is about R150 and you will easily make about a 100 coils from that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (4/12/15)

@Lehan I agree wifff @Silver . Get yourself some Kanthal 26guage, get on youtube for tutorials and roll your on own coils. Not only is this a nice way to learn more about vaping as you are a newbie, but it will save you a HELL of a lot of money! The premade coils are costly.


----------



## Lehan (4/12/15)

Hi @Silver 

I had a look at all the jazz about Ohm's law (Being in a Mechanical field of profession and my Electrical knowledge is very limited). It does not seem to be difficult at all. 

Last night i grabbed a multi-meter i have laying around the house, for a start this will have to do, until my budget will allow for more spending... Im concerned that the muti-meter i have will not be accurate enough, ill take a reading on the pre made coils i receive in the kit and go from there.


----------



## Lehan (4/12/15)

@Clouder 

Thanks man, is 26 gauge the standard to start off with? From what i have read on the Forum, allot of the guys prefer the Kanthal wire.


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

Ah ok

The problem with a multimeter is that because of the probes, its not always easy to get a good reading on the coil. It depends on the atty and where you "prod". The ohm meter is much easier because you just screw the atty into it and switch it on and it tells you the reading.

All the best though


----------



## Clouder (4/12/15)

@Lehan we use Kanthal in the K-Box because Nickel, Titanium and Stainless is for temperature control Mods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lehan (4/12/15)

@Clouder thanks, that answers all my questions. @Silver mmmmm, It seems im just going to close my eyes then and order a decent ohm reader with the wire . Luckily not married yet and the fiance' is also a noob vaper which makes the spending a little easier. lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder (4/12/15)

@Lehan don't forget to get some extra cotton

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (4/12/15)

Wire, cotton, an Ohm meter, 'n proper wire cutter, and decent screwdrivers, oh, and a scissor. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehan (4/12/15)

Is the Jap cotton considered to be the best?

Got all the other items, ill just make sure before i order on Monday.


----------



## Casper (4/12/15)

No. But is works! Apparently organic cotton is better. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heckers (4/12/15)

I would recommend japanese cotton or rayon.
I use mostly japanese cotton these days because its so easy to work with and wicks super fast, and it is organic cotton....just in a different shape.
Rayon is a bit more resilient and has a very clean flavour especially when using fruity or menthol flavours.


----------



## Lehan (4/12/15)

Hi guys.

Okay I received my Subox mini from vapevessel just after 1. I would like to thank @argief for the awesome service I got. Super fast delivery and very chuffed. Big thumbs up.

In a big rush to get my new device up and running, I put some MMM ashy back juice in it, seen as most of the juices I have and used with my twisp has a lower vg. 

Prime the 1.5 ohm coil, assemble and take a drag or two. First thing that comes to mind, I burned the coil, saying to myself this can't be possible as I did prime it and waited for the juice to fill the wick. Let it stand another couple of minutes and try it again, same results. 

So my second thought, I haven't used any tobacco liquids before, I do prefer the fruity flavours, coffees ect. Emptied the tank, cleaned it out and filled half with some 9mg liqua watermelon juice.

First drag, bliss.... I played around a little with the air intakes and wattage, I prefer it wide open and currently at 10.5 seems to be fine. The taste of the watermelon liquid is allot different than in my twisp. The flavour is wayyyyy more and so much more vape. There is one down side to it though, the liquid seems allot more sweeter in my twisp, personally I really enjoyed the sweet taste allot, so I bet it's starting to experiment with more juices with a higher Vg. 

The current juices will have to stay with my twisp as a backup....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (4/12/15)

Lehan said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Okay I received my Subox mini from vapevessel just after 1. I would like to thank @argief for the awesome service I got. Super fast delivery and very chuffed. Big thumbs up.
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Play around - you will find your sweet spot for each juice.


----------



## Silver (5/12/15)

Lehan said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Okay I received my Subox mini from vapevessel just after 1. I would like to thank @argief for the awesome service I got. Super fast delivery and very chuffed. Big thumbs up.
> 
> ...



Great to hear you got your kit @Lehan 
Enjoy!


----------



## Clouder (6/12/15)

Awesome stuff @Lehan ! Really glad @argief helped you out!! The Subox is a real good, useful Mod. you can get sticker kits and rubber sleeves for your Kbox too, if you want to just protect it from everyday wear. I think you might be right about the tobacco taste of the Ashy Bac. Sweet Bac is MUCH sweeter, so it might taste like a burnt coil to you if you're not used to tobaccoes.

If you have, try Twisp Cafe Latte in there and get prepared to have your mind blown!


----------



## Casper (7/12/15)

You're going to enjoy that SubBox!! Let me tell you!


----------



## Lehan (7/12/15)

Thanks @Casper.

I Had the chance now to use it over the weekend. I have quickly realized that the high nic juices i have is not going to work, the higher PG and nic ratio gives a too heavy TH to my liking and the nic doesn't make the experience so much fun. Being in Polokwane i ran into the local (small) tobacco store we have, looking for some zero or 6mg juices. They had two Buck Naked juices, I wasn't impressed by the low viscosity so I bought a Apple Zero from the twisp kiosk in the mall. I then mixed some 12mg Watermelon with the 0mg Apple just for a low nic vape.

Really enjoyed it. Placed a order this morning by SkyBlue for some wire, wick, and DIY liquids ect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

